# Other Pythons > Giant Pythons >  Dwarf Retic questions?

## robert7107

Hey everyone,
Questions regarding pure dwarf retics . 
Females average potential size? Adult Cage size needed?
Male average potential size? Adult Cage size needed?

Also wondering if a normal male can breed to a dwarf female?



Sent from my Pixel XL using Tapatalk

----------


## Stearns84

Gene is 25% jamp, 25% SD. He is 2 years old and just about 8'. I weighed him today and he is at 9.7lbs. He has pretty much stopped growing and just getting girth now. He is in a T10 but I could easily have him in a T25. But the T10 might be his forever home if he doesn't grow to much more. He is usually out of his enclosure 5 days a week for 2 hours at a time while I'm working. 

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk

----------

Craiga 01453 (10-02-2017),Gio (10-11-2017),_KevinK_ (10-11-2017)

----------


## cchardwick

That's not a pure dwarf, it's only 25% Jamp (dwarf).  That snake is still 50% mainland, but 25% super dwarf, so it's hard to compare.  My albino retic is 50% dwarf (Jamp) and 50% mainland, just two years old and about 25 pounds already.  You really need someone with a pure Jamp to know how big they get, and what kind of feeding frequency they are doing to get that big. The more you feed the faster they grow and the bigger they get as with any snake.

----------


## robert7107

> That's not a pure dwarf, it's only 25% Jamp (dwarf).  That snake is still 50% mainland, but 25% super dwarf, so it's hard to compare.  My albino retic is 50% dwarf (Jamp) and 50% mainland, just two years old and about 25 pounds already.  You really need someone with a pure Jamp to know how big they get, and what kind of feeding frequency they are doing to get that big. The more you feed the faster they grow and the bigger they get as with any snake.


I can tell you where I'm looking to buy prehistoric Pets. Correct me if I'm wrong the way I understand it the general rule of thumb is the cage should be the length of one third of the potential adult size? So if Prehistoric Pets is selling a pure dwarf female is looking to get around 12:15 ft so a 4 ft by 2 ft wide by 12 in tall would work? And if I chose to breed a normal male to the dwarf female he would be potentially the same size correct? So he would need the same size cage..




Sent from my Pixel XL using Tapatalk

----------


## jmcrook

> I can tell you where I'm looking to buy prehistoric Pets. Correct me if I'm wrong the way I understand it the general rule of thumb is the cage should be the length of one third of the potential adult size? So if Prehistoric Pets is selling a pure dwarf female is looking to get around 12:15 ft so a 4 ft by 2 ft wide by 12 in tall would work? And if I chose to breed a normal male to the dwarf female he would be potentially the same size correct? So he would need the same size cage..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my Pixel XL using Tapatalk


You would need a 6' cage at minimum for an animal that size. General rule I use is that the length and width of the cage should be the total length of the snake.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------

_Sauzo_ (10-02-2017)

----------


## DLena

> You would need a 6' cage at minimum for an animal that size. General rule I use is that the length and width of the cage should be the total length of the snake.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I totally agree with this  :Good Job: 
...and a retic is not a BP that primarily stays put... retics love to look around, explore, 
s t r e t c h and GROW!  Bigger housing is always better. A happy retic is a pleasant retic!
https://imgur.com/gallery/BhGDr

----------

_robert7107_ (10-02-2017)

----------


## cchardwick

I started my retics in ARS-7030 tubs, then moved them to ARS-8018 tubs, then progressed to an ARS boa rack.  I'm thinking my 50% dwarf may outgrow the boa rack tub someday but should last another year or two at least.  I still have my super dwarf in the ARS-8018 tub but if he wraps a rat I can't close the tub, so I'm looking into getting a couple more levels of the ARS boa rack (ARS-9706).  I prefer large tubs over enclosures with sliding glass on the front, I don't have to climb into the enclosure to clean it.  And when I feed the snakes I feed from above using gravity to my advantage.  Plus the boa rack levels fit right into the other ARS levels so I can get a lot of snakes in a really small space.

----------


## bcr229

I have a pure SD male that has topped out at 7 feet.  Because he's really active he's in a 48"x30"x18" enclosure and he uses all of it.

----------


## robert7107

> I totally agree with this 
> ...and a retic is not a BP that primarily stays put... retics love to look around, explore, 
> s t r e t c h and GROW!  Bigger housing is always better. A happy retic is a pleasant retic!
> https://imgur.com/gallery/BhGDr


I guess I should contact breeder too find out if it's a pure dwarf and adult size of breeders..


Sent from my Pixel XL using Tapatalk

----------


## artgecko

dwarfs and super dwarfs are two different things also... and also, some dwarf / super dwarf localities attain different sizes at adulthood.  So I'd ask not only what % it is, but what locality dwarf or SD.

----------


## bcr229

As an aside the genetic stripe gene is associated with "dwarf" retics.  My genetic stripe adult female is about 14 feet long.

----------


## robert7107

> dwarfs and super dwarfs are two different things also... and also, some dwarf / super dwarf localities attain different sizes at adulthood.  So I'd ask not only what % it is, but what locality dwarf or SD.


Their 50% jampea breeders are 10-12 ft..

I was thinking of getting a male building a 6ft by 2ft by 12in tall cage...

Sent from my Pixel XL using Tapatalk

----------


## dkatz4

Have you seen Cody's YouTube videos?  Very informative and really give a good look at growth and size. Look up Cody Conway "let's talk super dwarf Retic crosses" then the update, then update part 2. He goes by reptileexpert here on the forum (right?), super knowlegible guy, and those videos are great.

----------


## Sauzo

> Their 50% jampea breeders are 10-12 ft..
> 
> I was thinking of getting a male building a 6ft by 2ft by 12in tall cage...
> 
> Sent from my Pixel XL using Tapatalk


The size of the parents can give you an idea but in no way are the offspring limited to that size. 

My 37.5% SD, 31.5% dwarf male is 7' easy at 15 months old. His dad was 6' and mom was 8-9'. Dwarfs still can get to 14' or so. A lot of it will be determined by feeding but also the genetics and how much of what the snake 'uses'. Also i have been told tiger gene makes them bigger too but i have no idea. Caesar is a white albino tiger het snow. Luckily he is just a giant baby and anything so much as a bump on his snoot will make him lay down and sulk like a puppy who did something wrong lol.

Better to plan too big than too small imo. I have Caesar in a T25 which is a 72x30x18 with a 10" deep shelf running across the whole back of the cage. He uses every inch of that cage. 18" would the minimum height i would want to go and for heating, it seems to be the sweet spot. I would also go deeper. I would have preferred a 72x36x18 cage but that extra 6" would have cost me an arm and a leg im sure.

----------

_jmcrook_ (10-11-2017)

----------

